# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  تكرار لفظ الجلالة يفرغ شحنات التوتر

## هيثم الفقى

والقلق بصورة عملية ويعيد حالة الهدوء والانتظام للنفس البشرية
توصل إليها باحث هولندي في جامعة أمستردام الهولنديه


أكد الباحث أنه أجرى على مدار3 سنوات لعدد كبير من المرضى بينهم غير مسلمين ولا ينطقون العربية وكانت النتائج مذهلة بخاصة للمرضى الذين يعانون من حالات شديدة من الاكتئاب والقلق والتوتر .

وأوضح الباحث بصورة عملية فائدة النطق بلفظ
الجلالة فحرف الألف يصدر من المنطقة التي تعلو منطقة الصدر أي بدايات التنفس ويؤدي تكراره لتنظيم التنفس والإحساس بارتياح داخلي .

كما أن نطق حرف اللام يأتي نتيجة لوضع اللسان على الجزء الأعلى من الفك وملامسته هذه الحركة تؤدي للسكون والصمت ثوان أو جزء من الثانية مع التكرار السريعوهذا الصمت اللحظي يعطي راحة
في التنفس .

أما حرف الهاء الذي مهد له بقوه حرف اللام 
فيــؤدي نطقه إلى حدوث ربط بين الرئتين
عصب ومركز الجهاز التنفسي وبين القلب 
ويؤدي إلى انتظام ضربات القلب بصورة طبيعية .



{ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللَّـهِ أَلَا
بِذِكْرِ اللَّـهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ }
﴿الرعد: 28﴾



سبحان الله

----------

